# Tennessee anyone?!



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ok-everyone is doing the “Anyone live in or near so-&-so?” So why leave Tennessee out! Anyone else near or in Tennessee? We live in East Tennessee, 45 minutes east of Knoxville and an hour north east of Gatlinburg…


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m in west TN, northern border (near KY). I live in Henry County. So nowhere near you, lol. But same state.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

East TN near the atomic city, but work in Knoxville. Live an hour west of Knoxville. So yes we may glow in the dark.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Hey neighbor, I'm in western NC. I've been to Gatlinburg. Ever been to the aquarium there?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Hey neighbor, I'm in western NC. I've been to Gatlinburg. Ever been to the aquarium there?


Yes I have! It was a very fun (and crowded) experience!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goatastic43 said:


> Yes I have! It was a very fun (and crowded) experience!


It wasn't too crowded when we went there. The shark tunnel was amazing. That's one of the best aquariums I've been to. 🙂 Expensive as all get out though. It only worked for my large family because we were able to get a discount for us homeschool kids.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

The shark tunnel was my favorite too! Have you ever been to Dollywood?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Goatastic43 said:


> The shark tunnel was my favorite too! Have you ever been to Dollywood?


Nope, never done that. My family isn't really into that kind of thing. 😉 I've heard it's a good time though.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mellonfriend when covid calms down if it ever does you should try dollywood. It's nice and still has the coal fired steam engine. Well I actually first went there when it was sliver dollar city. . . But you all would be too young for that I feel.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’ve actually been to the aquarium too. We went when they offered a hefty military discount, so the price wasn’t too bad. And the shark tunnel was amazing. I could just stand there all day. 

We’ve never been to Dollywood, never even really discussed it. This may be too far for most of you, but have you been to Mammoth Cave, in KY?That was really fun and we want to go back again.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Never been to Mammoth Cave, though I’ll have to check it out! 

We went to Dollywood last October. It was really fun, but they had half the amusements closed do to COVID.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could see all that, sounds so cool.
I can never go anywhere because of my goats.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yeah, I can't go anywhere beyond a day trip anymore either. It's okay though. Goats are good too. 😄


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yeah if it's not a day trip it takes too much work to get coverage to feed critters to be gone. Also haven t gone anywhere since the pandemic started. Used to go to the three day event in Kentucky each year but haven't been since this all hit. Would always have to sweet talk husband and father to caring for critters for that 3 to 4 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Same here, now. I went there pre-goats.  Post-goats, my outings are mainly to the feed store, I’ll add a stop at the grocery store if I’m lucky. But I sure do love the goats (and my place), so I’m usually content to stay home.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

We have the same problem. We were going to visit our family in Illinois this month, but because Snowflake was due, we ended not going. Turned out she wasn’t pregnant so we wasted that time… oh well.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Ok-everyone is doing the “Anyone live in or near so-&-so?” So why leave Tennessee out! Anyone else near or in Tennessee? We live in East Tennessee, 45 minutes east of Knoxville and an hour north east of Gatlinburg…


Yes! We live 10-15 min from the NW GA TN line!


----------



## TheUnfetteredAcre (Jul 19, 2020)

Goatastic43 said:


> We live in East Tennessee, 45 minutes east of Knoxville and an hour north east of Gatlinburg…


Also in East Tennessee. I'm about an hour to the northwest of Knoxville. 



FizzyGoats said:


> I’m in west TN, northern border (near KY). I live in Henry County. So nowhere near you, lol. But same state.


West Tennessee is absolutely beautiful. I'm a Tennessee transplant, and East Tennessee is beautiful to my northern plains bloodline but West Tennessee is the division where I could see myself landing for my forever home.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

TheUnfetteredAcre said:


> Also in East Tennessee. I'm about an hour to the northwest of Knoxville.
> 
> 
> 
> West Tennessee is absolutely beautiful. I'm a Tennessee transplant, and East Tennessee is beautiful to my northern plains bloodline but West Tennessee is the division where I could see myself landing for my forever home.


Please do. I need some goat people on my side of the state.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

A little late to the party, but we are In Middle TN.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> A little late to the party, but we are In Middle TN.


Better late than never! Right. Which part of middle like cookeville area or farther west?


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

I'm late seeing this post, but we're in Southeast TN, about 30 miles from Chattanooga.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> I'm late seeing this post, but we're in Southeast, TN, about 30 miles from Chattanooga.


Oh really????? your getting close to us!!! Were in NW ga


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Yes, we live about 5 miles from the GA border.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Yes, we live about 5 miles from the GA border.


Ohhh really????!?!??! Thats cool!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Yes, we live about 5 miles from the GA border.


Ever need anymore Nigerians or other breeds let me know lol.... Im making a waiting list now for our doe's that are due Jan/Feb....just sayin


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ever need anymore Nigerians or other breeds let me know lol.... Im making a waiting list now for our doe's that are due Jan/Feb....just sayin


Oh, don't tempt me. I'm weak. LOL.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Oh, don't tempt me. I'm weak. LOL.


Okay, I wont tempt you.

Here's the Nigerians and Nigerian Pygmys who are bred LOL

The red one is Sparrow, she is ND/Pygmy and Scarlett is the blue eyes one who is fullblooded but is not registered. Sparrow is bred to Gizmo and Scarlett is bred to Wally (Gizmo and Wally pictured below)











This is Wally, he is ADGA registered Nigerian. Bred to Scarlett.









This is Gizmo. Unregistered Nigerian










We have another Nigerian mix and another Nigerian but we might be keepimg their babies.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wcd said:


> A little late to the party, but we are In Middle TN.


Hey, at least I’m finding someone closer to me. Are you in the northern or southern part of middle TN? I’m in the northern part of west TN and my county touches the dividing line between middle and west TN.


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Okay, I wont tempt you.
> 
> Here's the Nigerians and Nigerian Pygmys who are bred LOL
> 
> ...


They are beautiful! ❤ The babies are going to be adorable. I wish we could get one. I think goat math is going to be as hard to resist as chicken math.


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Better late than never! Right. Which part of middle like cookeville area or farther west?


Eastern edge of Wilson County, still far enough from Trashville for now lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> They are beautiful! ❤ The babies are going to be adorable. I wish we could get one. I think goat math is going to be as hard to resist as chicken math.


Hehe lol. Yeah goat math is hard......thats why I have 20 lol.....


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Wcd said:


> Eastern edge of Wilson County, still far enough from Trashville for now lol


Not sure how I missed this but ok sounds like you're closer to my uncle's place. He doesnt have goats and just moved off his little farm. He used to have a couple pet ducks and couple if dogs.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Piggy backing on the Tennessee thread for a question :
Anyone in East TN know a good and safe place to stay near Elizabethton TCAT area? Hotel for work conference is booked solid because work took a long time to approve training. So trying to find safe hotels, b and b's or even cabins in that area. I can get remburised for hotels but not b and b or cabins. 

Thanks for any tips and sorry for stealing thread but thought all the Tennessee people would hang out here lol


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

No problem. Hope you find or someone on here knows of a good place!


----------



## Wcd (Jan 12, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Piggy backing on the Tennessee thread for a question :
> Anyone in East TN know a good and safe place to stay near Elizabethton TCAT area? Hotel for work conference is booked solid because work took a long time to approve training. So trying to find safe hotels, b and b's or even cabins in that area. I can get remburised for hotels but not b and b or cabins.
> 
> Thanks for any tips and sorry for stealing thread but thought all the Tennessee people would hang out here lol


Fairfield Inn would be my suggestion. Understanding that criminals travel, with that being said regardless of where you are going pack your SA and you will be fine.


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many Tennesseans here on the forum. I'm in east Tn.
Anyone else in love with our rich civil war history?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Wow, I had no idea there were so many Tennesseans here on the forum. I'm in east Tn.
> Anyone else in love with our rich civil war history?


Yes I do! It’s very interesting! I’m from East Tennessee as well


----------



## Aozora (Mar 28, 2018)

I graduated with my Master's from Middle Tennessee State University in Murfreesboro. I loved TN! My family had property in Gatlinburg but sold it when it started getting too crowded and tourist-y.

I've been to the aquarium at Chattanooga, and I agree, it's one of the best aquariums I've ever been to.

My husband graduated with a history degree, so of course we've been to many Civil War battlefields. Stones River was right there in Murfreesboro, and we went to Chickamauga and Lookout Mountain. Although Franklin was close to us, we never got there.... They always have a very strange, sad feeling. You can tell at once it's a battlefield, even without the signs.

I'm still not that far from TN, living in upstate SC. Just swing up to Asheville, NC and hop on I-40 and Gatlinburg is close by. We've done day trips there from time to time. I do miss TN.... but not the tornadoes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Anyone in east Tennessee? If you're in need of beautiful $5.97 plants check out my brother's nursery!








About - Whistle Hill Nursery


Want to see where all my plants start out? Here's the story with lots of pictures!




whistlehillnursery.com


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Anyone in east Tennessee? If you're in need of beautiful $5.97 plants check out my brother's nursery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait! Your brothers!?!? Are you the sister with tomato and pepper plants? I love you guys! I spend way too much money at his place yearly and just messaged him yesterday lol.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic and wcd. I found I nice little cabin for rent and it ended up being (if I remember what she said) the owners son in law is the assistant director of the place I am going for the training. So it sounds safe and bonus on the water about 6 minutes from training center! I feel blessed!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Wait! Your brothers!?!? Are you the sister with tomato and pepper plants? I love you guys! I spend way too much money at his place yearly and just messaged him yesterday lol.


Sounds like you found me! We may have met unknown to each other, as I help him on the sale days when things get busy. Yes, my sister Hannah and I add tomatoes, peppers and herbs to the sales.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Sounds like you found me! We may have met unknown to each other, as I help him on the sale days when things get busy. Yes, my sister Hannah and I add tomatoes, peppers and herbs to the sales.


How funny that I probably met you or Hannah last year when I had to replace my pepper and tomato plants after the ground hog attack lol. I have been going there for years for my lambs ear, autumn joy sedum and trees. I will be seeing you all again later in April too! Funny how it's a small world. He has the best selection of plants! You all rock!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

See you then, DDFN!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Goatastic and wcd. I found I nice little cabin for rent and it ended up being (if I remember what she said) the owners son in law is the assistant director of the place I am going for the training. So it sounds safe and bonus on the water about 6 minutes from training center! I feel blessed!


 Glad you found a place! 


Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> Sounds like you found me! We may have met unknown to each other, as I help him on the sale days when things get busy. Yes, my sister Hannah and I add tomatoes, peppers and herbs to the sales.


 That’s crazy you’ve met each other! What a small world!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> See you then, DDFN!


Now I feel like a stalker lol. 

Can't wait planning on apple trees, and random plants. Most the times I have to go without my hubby and I tell your brother it's my little secret hahaha. He spilled the beans one time I went back to back days lol.

Hi my name is DDFN and I have an addiction to plants lol!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goatastic43 said:


> Glad you found a place!
> That’s crazy you’ve met each other! What a small world!


Thanks ! I can't wait to go now. It's going to be wierd having a full cabin to my self. I may need to find a stuffed goat and horse so I feel like I still have the critters with me hahahaha. Not gone that long without caring for them in forever.


It's a small world after all!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Now I feel like a stalker lol.
> 
> Can't wait planning on apple trees, and random plants. Most the times I have to go without my hubby and I tell your brother it's my little secret hahaha. He spilled the beans one time I went back to back days lol.
> 
> Hi my name is DDFN and I have an addiction to plants lol!


I know he has several verities at the moment! It will be interesting to see if I recognize you, this is my third year helping him, so we might have been face to face. It is rather an odd feeling, and neat as well!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, lots of people from TN! We're in KY, but love TN. We went to the Gatlinburg area for Labor day weekend and going again Memorial day weekend with a bunch of my family. 
My very favorite place to visit is the park, the views are just amazing! We're only around 3 hours away, so not bad at all. 
My daughter and I drove down to Cookeville almost 3 weeks ago Friday to look at goats in a sale for Saturday. There is no easy way for us to get there, all little highways. We drove back through the start of the snow storm that hit that night. Didn't buy anything, watched online but goats went way to high $$$$.
We raise Boer. My daughter shows and We're planning on going to the TN state fair show this summer instead of the KY state fair. Our fair was miserable last year  I've heard TN is a lot of fun. We went to the Wilson vo fairgrounds last year/Memorial day weekend to look at goats in a sale and saw friends that were showing. Love that facility. They moved that dhow/sale back to KY this year, still about a 3hr drive.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Oh wow, lots of people from TN! We're in KY, but love TN. We went to the Gatlinburg area for Labor day weekend and going again Memorial day weekend with a bunch of my family.
> My very favorite place to visit is the park, the views are just amazing! We're only around 3 hours away, so not bad at all.
> My daughter and I drove down to Cookeville almost 3 weeks ago Friday to look at goats in a sale for Saturday. There is no easy way for us to get there, all little highways. We drove back through the start of the snow storm that hit that night. Didn't buy anything, watched online but goats went way to high $$$$.
> We raise Boer. My daughter shows and We're planning on going to the TN state fair show this summer instead of the KY state fair. Our fair was miserable last year  I've heard TN is a lot of fun. We went to the Wilson vo fairgrounds last year/Memorial day weekend to look at goats in a sale and saw friends that were showing. Love that facility. They moved that dhow/sale back to KY this year, still about a 3hr drive.


Let us know the next time you come down and we can maybe meet up! I almost wonder if you came through our area getting to cookeville from KY. 

Sorry the KY fair isn't good for you. I don't do the fair in Tenn but have heard good things about it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> Let us know the next time you come down and we can maybe meet up! I almost wonder if you came through our area getting to cookeville from KY.
> 
> Sorry the KY fair isn't good for you. I don't do the fair in Tenn but have heard good things about it


Sounds good! I think TN state fair may be the next time we're in that area again. We took 127 all the way from the Bluegrass Parkway just south of Lexington, KY. I love that drive, not a lot of traffic, and going through the Cumberland lake area, driving over the dam and those wildlife type roads are fun. 
It was about 5 or 6pm when we were leaving, we stopped at Chick Fil A in Cookeville, then our GPS lost signal and we were lost lol, so had to pull over and wait for it to come back up again. it was just my daughter and I, so we took the route her phone told us to take getting back home - I didn't want to drive through the lake area knowing the weather was going to get lousy. So we took a route from Livingston that went north to Columbia/Campbellsville and took that up to the Bluegrass parkway. It was a fun trip, but the weather was definitely a pain getting home, roads weren't slick, but white out conditions. Gotta love our little adventures lol.

KY state fair used to be a lot of fun, but now it just seems way too rushed and stressful. We used to be in an arena, we got a lot of people coming through, but it was manageable. They moved our show to a different building in 2019, high traffic and people won't leave the animals alone. So you basically have to sit and babysit to make sure people aren't messing with them. Then they had us unloading way across from where we were penned and that was so exhausting trying to get things moved in. We were at least able to park near the closest doors to move out. We made the best of it thankfully, but not sure I want to do that again, hard with it being just my daughter and I.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I felt truly blessed today! First it was amazing weather here in east Tenn! Then I managed to make it by to see Nubian Shepherdess. Oh my! I have always known her brother was amazing and a great person just from buying his plants over the years but the whole family is amazing! I even met her grandmother! I fear I may of gotten her "in trouble" as we did talk for a very long time. I will have to try to plan my next trip for a slower day. I wished i had taken a picture of everything loaded in my car! Three trees! Yes i had to lay them down in ny friends SUV until we got back to her house and I transferred to my car. Got more black berries, raspberries, tomatos, peppers, autumn joy sedum, spearmint and so many more things I wanted but we had 3 people buying plants and two cars lol. 

My friend (co-worker) that we car pool together went with me and her sister joined us there. I am pretty sure my next visit they will have me being the wacky inflatable waving figure on the side of the road. Or maybe not lol. 

If anyone is near to here take a day trip (Friday or Saturday) and check the plant sale out! I will have to still go back and get azalea' s and some more random plants.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

DDFN said:


> I felt truly blessed today! First it was amazing weather here in east Tenn! Then I managed to make it by to see Nubian Shepherdess. Oh my! I have always known her brother was amazing and a great person just from buying his plants over the years but the whole family is amazing! I even met her grandmother! I fear I may of gotten her "in trouble" as we did talk for a very long time. I will have to try to plan my next trip for a slower day. I wished i had taken a picture of everything loaded in my car! Three trees! Yes i had to lay them down in ny friends SUV until we got back to her house and I transferred to my car. Got more black berries, raspberries, tomatos, peppers, autumn joy sedum, spearmint and so many more things I wanted but we had 3 people buying plants and two cars lol.
> 
> My friend (co-worker) that we car pool together went with me and her sister joined us there. I am pretty sure my next visit they will have me being the wacky inflatable waving figure on the side of the road. Or maybe not lol.
> 
> If anyone is near to here take a day trip (Friday or Saturday) and check the plant sale out! I will have to still go back and get azalea' s and some more random plants.


Sounds like fun! It definitely was a beautiful day!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

I so enjoyed meeting, DDFN. It was truly a blast! And I asked a zillian questions,! She is so sweet, and answered them with ease! 🌷


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

DDFN said:


> I will have to still go back and get azalea' s


Heads up, azalea, laurel and rhododendron are all extremely toxic/poisonous to goats. Glad to read members of this group were able to get together and meet one another. Sounds like a fabulous day for everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Nubian-Shepherdess said:


> I so enjoyed meeting, DDFN. It was truly a blast! And I asked a zillian questions,! She is so sweet, and answered them with ease! 🌷


Aww thanks! And any time on the questions


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Heads up, azalea, laurel and rhododendron are all extremely toxic/poisonous to goats. Glad to read members of this group were able to get together and meet one another. Sounds like a fabulous day for everyone.


Yes they are, these are for my blueberries that are no where near any critters. They attract pollinators for my berries 😁 all of my garden and berries are outside of my pastures.


----------

